# Squirrels...legal or not?



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Can anybody tell me if Abert's squirrels or Red Squirrels are protected in Utah, have a season or bag limit?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I can tell ya. Do we have to do this every year?

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-019.htm

Aberts are protected, at least in the counties where they are found.



> R657-19-5. Nongame Mammal Species - Certificate of Registration Not Required.
> (1) All nongame mammal species not listed in Section R657-19-4 as requiring a certificate of registration, may be taken:
> 
> (a) without a certificate of registration;
> ...





> (5) A certificate of registration is required to take any of the following species of nongame mammals in San Juan and Grand counties:
> 
> (a) Abert squirrel - Sciurus aberti;
> (c) spotted ground squirrel - Spermophilus spilosoma.


I guess if you can find Abert squirrels outside of San Juan and Grand counties then they are unprotected.

Here's last years entry/discussion:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=36760&hilit=squirrels


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh....Fishrmn, I still owe ya a quarter.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goob, I need more squirrel gumbo. Man that was gooooooood! 8)


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks fishrmn! I'll catch ya next Sept.


----------

